# RIP Kiera, our princess xxx



## Babydumpling (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiera the most loving, amazing dog ever, 
She was an all white Japanese Akita, 
Our first dog, princess, she brought us together and made our lives complete, i can't believe you've gone even now, its soo unfair, you were so young. 
You'd love Archie and Oscar, and they'd love you x
We loved you and always will Love you so much, 
RIP xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.
RIP Keira, may your spirit run forever free.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

Run free at the bridge with all the other Akitas x x x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hugs


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so sorry


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry.   It's always worse when they don't live the life span expected of them I think. I lost my beautiful German Shepherd when he was nearly 6 years old.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

so sorry for you loss big hugs x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, I lost my cassie at only 2 and a half years ! Rip kiera, run free


----------

